# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Tironsit që skalitën shprehje në gjuhën e sotme shqipe

## drini_në_TR

*Tironsit që skalitën shprehje në gjuhën e sotme shqipe*


Ata janë personazhe të Tiranës së vjetër, por që sot e kësaj dite 
vazhdojnë të jetojnë mes kryeqytetasve. Nuk kanë ndonjë bust, nuk janë të vendosur në tabelat me emërtimet e rrugëve, por janë gjallë mes gjuhës së qytetarëve. Ata janë njerëz të famshëm jo se kanë dhënë kontribute të veçata në shoqëri, por se me batuta dhe personalitetin e tyre janë kthyer në krahasime të shumë situatave. Thuajse gjithkush ka dëgjuar mbi Shaban Qosen, kur me shaka dikush të thotë se "je bërë si Shaban Qosja", apo si Rati i Mol Jajes dhe Lymi i Tutit. Mes këtyre rreshtave ne do të tregojmë historinë e personazheve më pikante dhe batutat e tyre të cilat përdoren edhe sot e kësaj dite.

*Lymi i Tutit*
Lymi ka qenë një tiranas me probleme mendore. Ai dilte rrugëve dhe mblidhte teneqe e hekurishte. Pamja e tij ka qenë e përafërt me një endacak që, plus rrobave të palara dhe të shqyera, i rridhnin edhe jargë nga goja. Lymi i Tutit teksa mblidhte hekurishte nëpër kazanë plehrash, këndonte këngën "O siçiliana bruna, bruna, bruna kome te"..., një këngë të vjetër italiane. Por, edhe pse ishte i çuditshëm, të tjerët thonë se ka qenë njeri i mirë. Në ato kohë Lymi i Tutit shkon te Kryegjyshata (bëhet fjalë para vitit 1967), por asnjë nga të pranishmit s'ia varte. Teksa sillej vërdallë, Lymi sheh Babain e Madh të Kryegjyshatës dhe i tregon me dorë një vend të cilin ia sugjeron për të ndërtuar një xhami. Si për çudi atë natë Babai kishte parë në ëndërr të njëjtën gjë dhe urdhëroi të tjerët ta lanin dhe ta ushqenin çdo ditë Lymin e Tutit...

*Shaban Qosja*
Shaban Qosja shiste pemë, pra, fruta-perime te Rruga e Kavajës. Shabanit i ishte bërë mendja havale, sepse e kishte hundën e madhe dhe të gjithë e thërrisnin "hunderr". Kishte edhe raste kur kalimtarët nuk e shihnin Shabanin dhe nuk i flisnin, por ky i fundit gërricej sërish, duke iu drejtuar: "Pse po m'shef me... apo do me  m'sha nga huna!?"

*Gratë e Shabës*
"Jeni bo si gratë e Shabon Zelkës" është krahasimi për femrat që rrinë të mbyllura gjithë ditën dhe vetëm punojnë shumë e nuk dinë të bëjnë asgjë tjetër, madje edhe bisedat i refuzojnë. Dikur kjo shprehje përdorej në një formë të tillë: Njelët gjith' ditën 
n'gavat si grat e Shabon Zelkës."

*Rati i Mol Jajes*
Rati ka qenë një personazh mjaft i veçantë dhe i çuditshëm. Me 
flokët e gjatë e të shpupurisur ai shihte vetëm punën e vet. Ratin e Mol Jajes e tregojnë shumë patriot, madje në kohën e Zogut një grup patriotësh bënë kërkesë që atij t'i lidhej një pension i veçantë, pension të cilin Rati nuk e pranoi. Kështu, miqtë u detyruan të bindnin gruan e Ratit për ta tërhequr pensionin dhe deri kur ka vdekur, Rati nuk e ka marrë vesh që merrte nga shteti pensionin të cilin e kishte refuzuar. Me Ratin e Mol Jajes krahasojnë njerëzit me flokë të gjatë e të shpupurisur. 

*Kali dhe Rrema.*
Kjo ka qenë një shprehje për luftëtarët. Rrema ka qenë një prej tyre që shkoi për të luftuar dhe humbi jetën, ndërsa në shtëpi iu kthye vetëm kali. Në këtë rast shprehja përdoret për njerëzit që shkojnë të blejnë dhe kthehen duarbosh.

*Simitet e Xhepit*
Xhepi ka qenë një furxhi dhe bënte simite shumë të mira. Në këtë 
rast shprehja është pozitive dhe është përdorur kur ndonjë të ofron gatim të servirur bukur. "Ma ke qit kët omëlsinë si simitet e Xhep Ballës." 

*Alem Bylyri*
Është një nga personazhet më të njohura, i cili përshëndeste dhe u fliste të gjithë njerëzve. Shprehja: "Je bo si Lem Bylyri." 

*Pina e Conit* 
Ka qenë një grua mjaft e dobët dhe e vockël në trup, që rrinte 
gjithë ditën në majë të takave të larta. 

*Rrëtelia Ilia*
Ka qenë një ortodoks Tiranas që ishte mjaft vesvesali.

----------

fjo.16 (06-04-2015),murik (16-12-2015)

----------


## MI CORAZON

DRINI !
Se do te vinte dita , qe do te lexoja ne forumin e gjuhes shqipe per LYMIN E TUTIT, s'ma kish marre mendja kurre !
Coje postin tek humori shqiptar ose tek padogana.

----------


## Dita

Drini,

i ke mbledhur ti keto te dhena, apo e ke nga ndonje artikull?

Sido qe te jete, kane harruar nje personazh te njohur me emrin *Kizi i Pazarit*. Nuk e di se si quhej realisht me emer me mbiemer, por ka qene nje grua trupvogel qe ecte rrugeve prane Pazarit te Ri (ne fund te viteve '80) dhe qeshte e qeshte, (ne fakt ajo ngjante me shume sikur zgerdhihej duke nxjerre dhembet). Kane pas perdorur dikur nje shprehje...."C'me qesh ashtu si Kizi i Pazarit".
Korason, meqe ke nderhyre tek kjo teme, po ti a e mban mend Kizin?

----------


## BOKE

> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *Drini,
> 
> i ke mbledhur ti keto te dhena, apo e ke nga ndonje artikull?
> 
> Sido qe te jete, kane harruar nje personazh te njohur me emrin Kizi i Pazarit. Nuk e di se si quhej realisht me emer me mbiemer, por ka qene nje grua trupvogel qe ecte rrugeve prane Pazarit te Ri (ne fund te viteve '80) dhe qeshte e qeshte, (ne fakt ajo ngjante me shume sikur zgerdhihej duke nxjerre dhembet). Kane pas perdorur dikur nje shprehje...."C'me qesh ashtu si Kizi i Pazarit".
> Korason, meqe ke nderhyre tek kjo teme, po ti a e mban mend Kizin?*


Per femrat kur nuk i prisnin floket bukur (mire) thoshin se "M'je bo si Kizi".

Kane harruar pa permendur edhe Gezim (Xim) Kulufin, aq i njohur ne vitet 80 dhe fillim te 90.

----------


## PINK

> _Postuar më parë nga Bokerrima_ 
> *Per femrat kur nuk i prisnin floket bukur (mire) thoshin se "M'je bo si Kizi".
> 
> Kane harruar pa permendur edhe Gezim (Xim) Kulufin, aq i njohur ne vitet 80 dhe fillim te 90.*



hahahhahaha lol cna kujtuat keto gjera ..." mje bere si Kizi " * lolol

dhe ate gezim kulufin lol ... te zinte tmerri po te afrohej ai afer ..

Pink

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *Drini,
> 
> i ke mbledhur ti keto te dhena, apo e ke nga ndonje artikull?
> 
> Sido qe te jete, kane harruar nje personazh te njohur me emrin Kizi i Pazarit. Nuk e di se si quhej realisht me emer me mbiemer, por ka qene nje grua trupvogel qe ecte rrugeve prane Pazarit te Ri (ne fund te viteve '80) dhe qeshte e qeshte, (ne fakt ajo ngjante me shume sikur zgerdhihej duke nxjerre dhembet). Kane pas perdorur dikur nje shprehje...."C'me qesh ashtu si Kizi i Pazarit".
> Korason, meqe ke nderhyre tek kjo teme, po ti a e mban mend Kizin?*


Gabohesh DITA !  :buzeqeshje: 
Ka qene Cija e pazarit. Kizi ka qene vetem KIZ !  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Drini-LA 

Cere je duke bo mer bab keshtu ka mi paske gjet keto emra. Keto kane qene fatkeqes tirone mer daj, qe tironsit e hershem duke qene pak avdalle, i merrnin neper goje si ato plakat e kqija ne u ngeli emri ner vite... Cdo qytet i shqiperise ka personazhet e vet. Kush oshte tirons njef ato nga tirona e kush oshte p.sh shkodron njef ato nga shkodra. 
Menova se vallai do te kishe permen nojni si Sefer Daja, a Qazim Mulletja,,,a noj Stermos qe vallai jane personazhe per tu permen ne Tirone, e jo fatkeqe e njeres me semundje mendore. 
Me vjen keq se qenke nis ene nga deshira e mire, por pa e  zbukuru shume vallai oshte nje pacavure,,, qe edhe tek padogana vallai nuk do te kishte vend. 
Gzim Klufi - ka qene i semure mendore, e ndaj te semunve mendore ne cdo vend u kushtohej vemendje te modhe, ne shqiperi e pak me shume Tirone ata u tallnin e u bonin personazhe.
Vallai me ke zhgenjy me kete shkrim. Per gjuhen shqipe ka shume personazhe qe kane dale nga Tirona dhe qe jane mundu me dhone sadopak ndihmese ne zhvillimin  e saj. NUk oshte vendi ketu por po permend nje qe para gati nje jave vdiq nga nje aksident me makine, Liljana (BONATA) CUKALLA shkrimtare per femije, fituese e disa cmimeve per letersine per femije, dhe kryeredaktore e shkelqyer. Personazhe te tille tironas kane dhone ndihmesen e tyre ne gjuhen shqipe...

Ja kalofsh sa me mire atje ku je

----------


## drini_në_TR

Dita, këtë e morra në email, dhe mendova ta hidhja këtu  :buzeqeshje: . Lymi Tutit, këtë emër e mbaj mënd që i vogël. 




> Vallai me ke zhgenjy me kete shkrim. Per gjuhen shqipe ka shume personazhe qe kane dale nga Tirona dhe qe jane mundu me dhone sadopak ndihmese ne zhvillimin e saj.


Më vjen keq që të kam zhgënjyer KundraRrymës, por meqënëse ti i njifke këta, meqënëse edhe shumë Tironsa të tjerë i njofin, kjo do të thotë se të paktën emrin e tyre e kanë lë në veshët e të shumtve. 

Por megjithatë, kurrsesi ata emra të lartëpërmëndur "përbëjnë" të vetmit tironsa që skalitën shprehje në gjuhën shqipe. Ka edhe të tjerë, siç ke cituar edhe disa emra të tjerë vetë ti. 

Drini.

----------


## Dita

Drini,

falemnderit per shpjegimin.




Korason,

meqe bere korrigjimin se shtesen "e pazarit" e paska pas mbajtur Cija dhe jo Kizi, te lutem shume me pershkruaj pak Cijen, se une nuk e njihkam. Bashkekohese e Kizit eshte kjo?





> *nga Korasoni*
> 
> Kizi ka qene vetem KIZ !


 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Tipar dallues i Cija-s ne krahasim me Kizin  eshte se Cija ka qene edhe grua ( ne i venc ate emer) e perdale. Kurse Kizi ishte vetem deficente.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Edhe një tjetër artikull që më erdhi me ePostë:
- - - - - 
*Tironasit e vjetër me shprehjet e "Honit të Dika Beut"* 

"Ktu qeka bo si te honi i Dika Beut, gjithë ditën laj e lidh Sulejmon" Këto janë shprehje që përdoreshin e vazhdojnë të përdoren në Shqipërinë e Mesme, por veçanërisht në Tiranë. Të moçmit parapëlqenin shumë që një situatë të ndodhur në shtëpitë e tyre apo me të afërmit ta vishnin me një "vello" të dalë nga gurra e popullit, apo shprehje që janë po aq reale sa edhe jo. Ata merrnin si shëmbull personazhe të njohura, ngjarje të mbajtura në gojën e popullit për shumë vite radhazi,apo mençuri që ua mësonte jeta, për ta bërë sa më të plotë, sa më të kuptueshëm mendimin e tyre. Mes kësaj faqeje po mundohemi t'i rikujtojmë edhe një herë shprehjet e njohura tiranase dhe t'i ngacmojmë sadopak ata që janë bërë pjesë e tyre. 

*Honi i Dika Beut*
"Ktu qeka bo si te Honi i Dika Beut". Kjo është një shprehje e përdorur shumë në Tiranë. Shprehja simbolizon rrëmujën e madhe që mund të shohë një njeri. Krahasimi i saj është bërë pikërisht me situatën që ka ndodhur në një Han, e në këtë rast me Honin e Dika Beut. Dika Beu është person real. E njëjta shprehje përdoret edhe duke përmendur një tjetër person. "Ktu qeka bo si te Honi i Selim Tabakut". Ky i fundit ka pasur një Han në Lagjen e Tabakëve praën Shkollës së Baletit.

*Dushk me gogla* 
Kur një njeri rri kot, apo është në një situatë të pazgjidhshme, kur mendimet e dhëna nuk i vlejnë fare, tironsit e vjetër përdorin 
shprehjen: "Ai osht bo si dushk me gogla" apo thjesht "Dushk me 
gogla."

*Sikur me llap me rosat*
Kjo është shprehja që përdoret për fëmijet e vegjël, apo për burrat e pakujdesshëm që bëhen pis. Në dialektin tiranas thuhet: "Qeka bo sikur me llap me rosat".

*Me nji li vesh* 
"Me nji li vesh dhe buzën tuj qesh". Kjo është një shprehje që 
përdoret për njerëzit e thjeshtë, që i karakterizon mirësia, edhe pse mund të mos jenë të pasur. "Me nji li vesh", do të thotë me një rrobë veshur (li është rroba), pra që nuk ka shumë për t'u ndërruar, por buza i ri vetëm e qeshur.

*Laj e lidh Sulejmon*
Të gjithëve u ka ndodhur që në ditë të caktuara të mos bëjnë asgjë tjetër vetëm të merren me vogëlsirat e tyre. Të hapin e mbyllin sirtarët, të lajnë makinën apo të lozin në kompjuter. Kur burri i shtëpisë shihte nuset e djemve apo bashkëshorten e tij duke ndenjur gjithë ditën kot, apo duke u marrë me punë pa duk, përdorte shprehjen "Mete gjith ditën laj e lidh Sulejmonin". Pra Sulejmani presupozon një foshnje që e ëma e vet rri gjithë ditën duke i veshur e zhveshur pelenat.

*Qerosi*
Kjo është një fjalë që përdoret thuajse në të gjitha krahinat e 
vendit, por në forma të ndryshme. Njeriu i pazoti, por fjalëshumë e mburavec, emërtohet me shprehjen "Hem qeros e. hem fodull".

*Roma me brez*
"Je bo si Roma me brez t'bardhë". Ky vlerësim përdoret në rastet e manjakëve të pastërtisë apo vesveselinjve. Roma ka qenë një tiranas i vjetër i cili e mbante veten të veshur kreko.

*Mos ha se po zbërthe boç'n e kërthizës*
"Mos ha se po zbërthe boçn e kërthizës". Boç'n e kërthizës nënkupton nyjen e kërthizës dhe shprehja lidhet me ata njerëz që hanë shumë dhe janë nepsqarë.
- - - - -

Drini.

----------


## manoklla

Kto personazhet siper jon turpi tirones por po shtoj dhe una ca qe i njof.

Kizin e pazarit e njof mire se e kisha komshije te lagja ke selvia, gjithe qyrre dhe jarge u sorrolaste neper lagje gjith diten. vdiq para nja 5 vjetesh e shkreta.

Qamushi- tifozi budall i tirones tek 21-shi rri gjith diten tu bo hooo-hooooo

Xim Kulufi- alidems, e majshin shoferat neper atobusa edhe me fotografi bile per fat.

Jot Budalla- memec tek selvia, 140 kile dhe bote gjith diten uuu...uuu e lete lagjen pa gjum, vdiq paa nja 2 vjetesh.

Tos topalli- rri aty te libri universitar e qyrravitet verdall gjith diten.

Cim aslloni- ka i fytyr budallai me gojen dhe hunden si derr, i thon dhe cim hunderri rri te pazari ri dhe neper atobusa e majn shoferat per gallat.

Taku Nifes- qyrravec debil, rri te pazari ri dhe ne bulevard.

do kujtoj dhe ca te tjer ene do i sjell me von lol..

----------


## Dessaretis

lol  :ngerdheshje:  na shkrite

Po "Palle ariu" shprehje tironce eshte?  :ngerdheshje:  nga nje tironce denbabaden e kam degjuar dhe e kam adoptuar  :perqeshje:

----------


## Dita

> *nga Drini*
> 
> Qerosi
> Kjo është një fjalë që përdoret thuajse në të gjitha krahinat e 
> vendit, por në forma të ndryshme. Njeriu i pazoti, por fjalëshumë e mburavec, emërtohet me shprehjen "Hem qeros e. hem fodull".



Une s'e kisha pare ndonjehere kete shprehje, por nje sishoqe te saj: "Edhe dhi e zgjebosur, edhe bishtin perpjete." 








> *nga Desaretis*
> 
> Po "Palle ariu" shprehje tironce eshte?  nga nje tironce denbabaden e kam degjuar dhe e kam adoptuar



Ketu duhet te jape pergjigje ndonje tironc puro. Sidoqofte nje film humoristik ku eshte perdor kjo shprehje ka qene ai me Ceken ne dimrin 96-97, ku ai shkonte bashke me te shoqen tek lokali i nje shoku te djalit te vet dhe kur vinin njerez qe e njihnin e pyesnin....."ca po ben o Tomi?" "Palle ariu", ia kthente ky.




Kam dhe nje pyetje per *manokllen* kur te kthehet prape tek kjo teme. Manoklle, po njerin qe ka pas ndejt ne xhiro te Tiranes dhe qe i thonin cunat te shkonte te ngacmonte gocat, si e ka pas emrin? Ka pas qene i madh ne trup e me fytyre si te eger. Flitet per vitet '90.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

O mer pse me sillesh ashtu si "ko_qe kanari..."

Ose pse me sillesh si "por-dha neper breke"

Dil dil shko shtyp ca mu-tna rruges...

Mener teje mrome kom pas i katnar per darke...



ka edhe te tjera por gura (lana) popullore ka filluar te shteroje pasi tani e kane zone vendin shprehjet moderne..." o me ke thith gjo ke thi..."    "vrej ihere lart siper kaptines se mos ke noj vrime...se vallai nuk i leke gjo mangut *arit"

----------


## Amanti

Sa bukur cuna ,
Qe ma se funi po i qisim te zeze mbi te bardhe 
aftesite gjuhesore shprehese te tironsve.
Une jam i menimit se ne jemi te paret per ksi vizatimesh artikuluese
te figurave ma t'njohtuna t'Tirones .

Ja keni lujt per bese !

----------


## manoklla

Ai pra osht, cim aslloni me ftyr budalle, gjith jarg, rri ne buleveard ene te pazari ri.

----------


## Jesushaus

> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *Drini,
> 
> i ke mbledhur ti keto te dhena, apo e ke nga ndonje artikull?
> 
> Sido qe te jete, kane harruar nje personazh te njohur me emrin Kizi i Pazarit. Nuk e di se si quhej realisht me emer me mbiemer, por ka qene nje grua trupvogel qe ecte rrugeve prane Pazarit te Ri (ne fund te viteve '80) dhe qeshte e qeshte, (ne fakt ajo ngjante me shume sikur zgerdhihej duke nxjerre dhembet). Kane pas perdorur dikur nje shprehje...."C'me qesh ashtu si Kizi i Pazarit".
> Korason, meqe ke nderhyre tek kjo teme, po ti a e mban mend Kizin?*





Kizi Pazarit ka qene nje grua me te meta mendore, Ballkiz Katroshi quhet, nese nuk gaboj. E shkreta e kishte tmerr cmendine, sepse kur kishte festa si p.sh. 1 maji ose festat e nentorit e dergonin ne cmendine e Elbasanit.


Drini,

Keto jane shprehje tironse, por skane hyre ne gjuhen shqipe. Gjuha shqipe eshte laberishte e paster. Eshte gjuha e mallakastres se mehmet shehut. Ai u caktua nga partia per ta degjeneruar gjuhen shqipe dhe me ndihmen e patrioteve komuniste kosovare, si rexhep qosja, ia arriti qellimit.

Zoti ju bekofte!!

----------


## manoklla

ver llapa osht me i nolti.

----------


## Dita

> *nga Jesushaus*
> 
> Drini,
> 
> Keto jane shprehje tironse, por skane hyre ne gjuhen shqipe. Gjuha shqipe eshte laberishte e paster. Eshte gjuha e mallakastres se mehmet shehut. Ai u caktua nga partia per ta degjeneruar gjuhen shqipe dhe me ndihmen e patrioteve komuniste kosovare, si rexhep qosja, ia arriti qellimit.



He me te lumte. 


...dhe falemnderit per shpjegimin mbi Kizin Jesushaus.

----------

